# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Mayico

## Ming

... pues eso... felicidades  :Oops: 


Me daba ilusión decirlo  :302:

----------


## Magnano

Ming te da o te hace?
Feliz cumpleaños colega!
a ver si con un poco de suerte llega un trozo de tarta de cumpleaños...

que disfrutes del día y todo lo demas

un abrazo y mucha magia

----------


## mayico

em... ¿gracias? jeje

amigos... no es mi cumpleaños todavía, y al ver mi nombre en un título se me ha parado el corazón creeme, digo... joaodifjaad0adjf, a ver que leo...

pero vamos si quereis felicitarme... espero que no sea por algo malo.

yo tambien os felicito.

FELICIDADES

----------


## Magnano

pues aprobecho el hilo para darle un feliz cumpleaños a magicyo
Ming te vas a enterar!! tengo fama de no cometer errores de este tipo!!

feliz cumpleaños!!

----------


## Guirae

de quien es el cumpleaños?

o estamos celebrando un feliz no-cumpleaños? =D


FEEEEEEEEEEELIZ FELIZ NO-CUMPLEA&#209;OOOS (8) =D

----------


## Ming

Vaya cagada  :302: 
jajajajaja

Bueno, pero te ha dado/hecho ilusión, no, Mayico  :302: 


Felicidades magicyo
jajajaja
He conseguido que Dani meta la pata  :302: 


Para ti Dani:
PD. Así en pequeño hasta queda chulo y todo  :Oops:

----------


## mayico

SIII me ha hecho ilusión...

felicidades magicyo

----------


## magic_7

feliz no-cumpleaños Mayico!
feliz cumpleaños Magicyo

----------


## KIKO M

felicidades.... a ambos  :117: .

----------


## t.barrie

Felicidades a Ming por hacer meter la pata a Dani.
Felicidades a Dani por dejarse engañar por Ming.
Felicidades a Mayico por tener su nombre en el post. A Kiko M por el reparto de las felicidades. A Guirae y a Magic 7 por acordarse de los no cumpleaños, me encantan  los no-cumpleaños. 


Y por supuesto felicidades a Magicyo por su boda.



Anda, que me he liado, por su cumple!!!! :001 302:

----------


## Ming

Gracias  :302: 

T.Barrie, que me olbidaba!!! Felicidades por tu no-cumpleaños  :302:

----------


## Moss

> Gracias 
> 
> T.Barrie, que me* olbidaba*!!! Felicidades por tu no-cumpleaños


Te *olvidabas* de la "*v*"...  :Rules:

----------


## Ming

> Te *olvidabas* de la "*v*"...


:o Ya decía yo que me *olbidava* algo... la "*v*"

Felicidades a ti también Moss, que ya se que has escrito el mensaje para que te feliciten a ti también por tu no-cumpleaños  :302:

----------


## Moss

Para gracias las tuyas, guapa...


Y venga, que corra el champán.

----------


## tres de PICAS

Felicidades  :001 302:

----------


## Iban

Por Dios, no, otro KIKOmpleaños no...

----------


## barajasdemelo

*24/09-23/10 Libra
FELICIDADES* -->

----------


## Guirae

boda?!!! O_O



o ...    

... feliz no-boda? xD

----------

